# aftermarket 04 grille



## joefosho315 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, so I did some image editing with the 04 specs and found out that if that grille was just a whole mesh grille instead of that stupid plastic thing going down the middle, the 04 specs actually look pretty good. I've been looking around, but can't seem to find any aftermarket places selling grilles for the 04 se-r's and specs. Anybody else seen any places that are selling aftermarket grilles? Thanks.


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I think at this point you are going to have to get it custom made... but I could be wrong


----------

